# Votre quota boite mail est dépassé



## Dap-Dap (30 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour ! 

Hier, j'ai reçu un "mail" vide sur ma messagerie (j'utilise Mail, avec une messagerie Orange)...
juste un titre : _Votre quota boite mail est dépassé_ de la part de Systeme Administrateur (peut-être réflexion débile mais je suis "admin" sur mon macbook pro, puisque je suis le seul utilisateur)
pourtant, je suis loin d'avoir 1354263 mails autant dans ma boite de réception sur mail que sur la messagerie directement :mouais:
j'ai tout de même fait le tri dans ma corbeille et tout... mais j'ai dû supprimer... quoi... 100 mails ? et encore...

pouvez-vous m'expliquer ?


----------



## Aliboron (30 Octobre 2011)

Administrateur de ton Mac, sûrement. De l'hébergeur de ton compte (Orange, si j'ai bien suivi) probablement pas. 

Si ton hébergeur trouve qu'il y a trop de messages sur ton compte, c'est de ton compte en-ligne qu'il est question. Selon qu'il s'agit d'un compte POP ou IMAP la façon de le traiter sera différente mais l'idée, c'est d'alléger le compte chez ton hébergeur (Orange, donc), quitte à archiver tes messages sur ton ordinateur (en déplaçant les messages vers une boîte locale).

Pour qu'on puisse en dire plus, il faudrait savoir de quel type de compte il est question&#8230;


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Par ailleurs, il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, de compte de messagerie en ligne. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Dap-Dap (30 Octobre 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> De l'hébergeur de ton compte (Orange, si j'ai bien suivi) probablement pas.



oui Orange... et pour le compte, c'est vrai que c'est un messagerie que j'ai rajouté (l'admin sur la messagerie orange c'est le compte de mon père (en fait le mien aussi en gros vu que mon père n'utilise presque pas internet), et moi j'ai fait une 2nde adresse mail juste pour moi)



Aliboron a dit:


> compte POP ou IMAP



POP 




Aliboron a dit:


> on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!



Désolé :rose: , j'avais justement eu un doute (en même je l'ai peut-être jamais lu l'article épinglé  )
j'ai été vilain :rateau:


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Octobre 2011)

configure mail sur ton mac pour qu'il supprime les message sur le serveur de orange au bout d'un certain temps....  ( voir preferences compte comportement des boites aux lettres)


----------



## Aliboron (30 Octobre 2011)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> l'admin sur la messagerie orange c'est le compte de mon père


 L'admin de la messagerie Orange, c'est M. Orange, propriétaire des serveurs sur lesquels tes messages sont stockés. Et il trouve que ton compte y prend trop de place, raison pour laquelle il t'envoie un message d'avertissement. 



Dap-Dap a dit:


> POP


Dans la mesure où ton compte est paramétré en POP, il n'y a aucun besoin de laisser une copie sur le serveur. Comme l'indique lepetitpiero ci-dessus, il faut que tu modifies les paramétrages de ton compte dans Mail, de façon à y effacer les messages, puisque ça ne te sert à rien une fois que tu en as téléchargé une copie. Sous réserve, bien sûr que tu fasses des sauvegardes régulières de tes données

C'est dans les préférences de Mail que ça se passe, onglet "Comptes" > "Avancé" > "Après récupération."


----------



## Dap-Dap (30 Octobre 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> L'admin de la messagerie Orange, c'est M. Orange, propriétaire des serveurs sur lesquels tes messages sont stockés. Et il trouve que ton compte y prend trop de place, raison pour laquelle il t'envoie un message d'avertissement.



ah, pardon 

pourtant, sur 5Go mis à ma disposition par M. Orange comme tu dis, eh bah j'en utilise peut-être 5% ! 
quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai fait le truc que vous m'avez conseiller de faire, on verra bien si ça revient un jour ! 

merci !


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,
J'ai aussi reçu ce message et pour autant ma boite mail sur "Orange" est vide puisque j'ai configuré l'élimination automatique dès la récup sur mon Mac...


----------



## gmaa (30 Octobre 2011)

Apparemment Orange a arrosé sans raison valable...
J'ai aussi reçu ce message inaproprié.


----------

